# Mountain Dew 2 Liter Glass Bottle



## masears88 (May 17, 2009)

I am trying to find out how old this is, or how much this is worth, I have a old vintage Mountain Dew 2 Liter Glass Bottle.  It is in really good shape and has no chips or dings, still has metal lid as well.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 18, 2009)

Hey Masears! Welcome to the forum. Mountain Dew was a late arrival compared to other soda waters. It originally was made in the late 40s but the flavor didn't change into today's version until the 60s. Pepsi bought the brand in 1964 and made it a success. The style of logo on your bottle is no earlier than the 1970s (and it was used into the 90s). The bottle is probably collectible but not too valuable as it is fairly modern. My guess is that it's worth only a few dollars. Hope this helps, Bob


----------



## ncbred (May 18, 2009)

You couldn't get this for it but it books $45 in the 2nd edition of the Ayers Pepsi guide.


----------



## digdug (May 18, 2009)

I paid $50 for mine several years ago.  It was the only one_ I had every seen._  The 2 Liter bottles came out in 1976 and were used into the early 1980's.  Bottlers began to change over to the plastic 2 Liter bottle in the late 1970's and early 1980's.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Digdug! Obviously it is a popular brand which helps. If it's a rare example, then it is probably worth more than my guess.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 18, 2009)

The do tend to show up on Ebay at least once or twice a month.


----------

